# New from MN, USA



## Rising_Flames (Jan 6, 2012)

I have 3 mice currently, all kept separate - two 'house mice', one male, and one female (our best bet, given size and assumed age is the male/buck is the father of the female, and to reduce line/in-breeding we determined it best to keep them separate. The third is a marked male (I'm assuming black, but I'll get pictures and let people who know more than I verify) who my friend was giving away.

They're all being kept separately until I can get them checked. Chances are the bucks are too mature to have any chance at living together, and if they are it will be simply sharing a tank that's been divided in half with a sheet of glass or plastic. I am, however, in the market to finding a female, even if only to keep my current one company.

I don't plan on doing any breeding until I have had the chance to learn more about mouse behaviour and husbandry.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to our forum
:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy, neighbor!


----------



## Rising_Flames (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for the Welcomes!  And it's great to see another Minnesotan!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin, welcome to the forum!


----------

